
Show HN: Purls – Personal URL Shortener - hq6
https://github.com/hq6/purls
======
TimLeland
Are you planning to host? I'd be happy to add this as a shortener for my
extension [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/url-
shortener/oodf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/url-
shortener/oodfdmglhbbkkcngodjjagblikmoegpa)

Just need an api to shorten urls

~~~
hq6
The system isn't designed to be very high-throughput, but I do plan to keep
hosting on [https://hq6.me/u/](https://hq6.me/u/).

The API is to shorten is simply a POST request to hq6.me/u/ with `fullUrl` and
optional `desiredShortUrl` as parameters.

